# Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

					EA, Maxis und das Rote Kreuz haben sich zusammengefunden, um einen weiteren DLC für Sim City zu stellen. Für 10 Euro kann der Spieler das "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" erwerben, das ein Hilfezentrum, Zelte und zwei Fahrzeuge enthält. 80 Prozent der Einnahmen sollen an das Rote Kreuz gespendet werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*


----------



## Colorona (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

so viel ich weis ist das ganze ein rotes-kreuz-dlc. von deutschem rotem kreuz hätte ich noch nichts gesehen (hab aber auch nicht weiter nachgesehen). was ich weis ist aber dass es den dlc explizit für das british red cross gibt...


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. September 2013)

Dafür nen 10er?
Hofgentlich kommt ea nicht bald auf die idee, dass man für ein repaint 10 euro hinlegen soll.

Ach ja.
Muss man ja schon!!!

Jeder der sich das Kauft soll sich nicht wundern wenn wir bald für story Elemente brav drauflegen dürfen!

Edit:
Okay mid der Spende lass ich es mir doch einreden!
War wohl etwas zu voreilig.


----------



## keinnick (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*



Colorona schrieb:


> so viel ich weis ist das ganze ein rotes-kreuz-dlc. von deutschem rotem kreuz hätte ich noch nichts gesehen (hab aber auch nicht weiter nachgesehen). was ich weis ist aber dass es den dlc explizit für das british red cross gibt...


 
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/182555/mac-pc-download/addon/simcity-red-cross-charity-pack

Einfach mal die Quelle anklicken 



> Das *Deutsche Rote Kreuz* ist zur Stelle, wenn deine Sims Hilfe brauchen.
> 
> Wenn eine Naturkatastrophe deine Stadt heimsucht, überlass die Katastrophenhilfe dem Roten Kreuz. Achtzig Prozent des Kaufpreises bekommt das *Deutsche Rote Kreuz*.



@Topic:

Keine Ahnung was ich mittlerweile noch vom DRK halten soll. Klar ist die Organisation wichtig aber so ganz traue ich denen auch nicht über den Weg.  EA kann das Ding also behalten. Wenn dann spende ich 100% dahin und nicht 80% nur um 2 Autos und ein Zelt in einem schrottigen Game zu erhalten.


----------



## alm0st (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Dann lieber die 10 € direkt Spenden, wenn man das überhaupt möchte und nicht über einen fragwürdigen DLC. Aber wird sicher genug Leute geben, die sich für ein besseres Gewissen das Teil kaufen...


----------



## Healrox (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*



alm0st schrieb:


> Dann lieber die 10 € direkt Spenden, wenn man das überhaupt möchte und nicht über einen fragwürdigen DLC. Aber wird sicher genug Leute geben, die sich für ein besseres Gewissen das Teil kaufen...


 
Ja verdammt! Ich hab mir meinen neuen Computer immer mit SC5 im Hinterkopf gebaut. Hab's bis heut nicht gekauft, obwohl ich einen Origin Account habe. Was EA da abgezogen hat, ist unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Cosmas (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

abgelehnt, wenn ich spenden will, dann mach ich das richtig und lass mir nicht noch geld, für nen witzlosen DLC aus der tasche ziehen...aber was red ich denn da, es geht ja um das komischen ding, das die "Sim City" genannt haben...mit denen die das tatsache gekauft haben, kann man sowas ja machen...die verdienens nicht anders.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Wann kommt der Jobcenter Mod, wo 10 % an Bedürftige gespendet wird? Wenn ich das Bedürfnis habe zu spenden dann mache ich es so und nicht wegen so einem popeligen Game und wo vielleicht die Masse im Wasserkopf hängen bleibt


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Naja, ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass so ein DLC einige Leute überzeugt zu spenden, die vorher einfach garnicht auf die Idee gekommen wären. Üblicherweise geht bei solchen Aktionen aber 100% an die Wohltätigkeitsorganisation, nicht nur 80%, weswegen das doch einen fiesen Beigeschmack hat. 10€ fürs DRK ? Kann man drüber nachdenken. 2€ für EA ? No Way!


----------



## dancle (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Dann lieber direkt 50€ an das DRK spenden als das Spiel zu kaufen und diesem DLC dazu. Dann spart man sich den ganzen Ärger und tut gleichzeitig noch was gutes.


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

So ein Schwachsinn, wer kauft denn sowas?.... Die sollen lieber endlich mal vernünftige Kartengrößen einführen, dann klappt das auch mit der Neukundengenerierung.^^

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Wann wohl ein Politik - Mod kommt? Von 10 Talern gehen dann alleine 9 davon in die schwarzen Kassen und der Gamer kann mit Wahllügen sein Volk knechten


----------



## thrillseeka (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Braucht das einer ?


----------



## stolle80 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Früher gab´s den Quatch umsonst..kein Cent von mir für irgendwelche DLC´s


----------



## thrillseeka (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*

Extra inhalte freischalten das ist nicht mehr alles kostet ! 
Und die Leute kaufen es , da liegt das eigentliche Problem


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2013)

*AW: Sim City: DLC "Deutsches Rotes Kreuz Katastrophenhilfe" für 10 Euro verfügbar*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, wer kauft denn sowas?.... Die sollen lieber endlich mal vernünftige Kartengrößen einführen, dann klappt das auch mit der Neukundengenerierung.^^
> 
> MfG



Das stimmt. Die können noch so viele DLCs rausbringen, man kann das Zeug wegen Platzmangel eh nicht aufbauen


----------

